# where to find technical diagram of G5 motherboard standoffs ?



## DualKore (Oct 8, 2006)

does anyone have or know where i can find a technical diagram detailing the positions of Powermac G5's motherboard stand-offs(where u mount the m/b)?

any help is appreciated


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's a picture of the logic board with the standoffs noted. I'm assuming by your user name that you have a dual-core G5, and not one of the older single or dual-processor G5s.

Best way, is to find a copy of Apple's service manual, but I don't know where you might go to do that. I've heard that Apple has applied pressure to some of the sites that have made those available....


----------



## DualKore (Oct 9, 2006)

actually what i need is a technical diagram. like distance between each standoffs.

thanks anyway


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 9, 2006)

You should explain why you need that information... 
It's not information that is needed for a normal repair, and not found in the service manual for any Mac.

Have you broken one of the standoffs?

What prevents you from measuring the distance on the actual G5?

The only place that real information would be, is at Apple, with other engineering drawings.


----------



## DualKore (Oct 10, 2006)

i cant measure the distance because i dont have tools accurate enough to do so. i mean a ruler and vernier calipers arent going to solve the prob. there's an issue of parallex errors etc.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like you are trying to replace the case, and manufacture something new, so you can transfer the logic board and processor. Am I close?
If you have a coolant leak - you should contact Apple Customer Relations (not a service provider), and try to get Apple to replace the case/processor. As you can see, it's a big challenge (and a big project) simply to replace the case. Standard PC items just won't work. The liquid cooling is the most critical, and without replacing the processor/cooling unit, you may just be wasting your time.

What are your plans so far?


----------



## DualKore (Oct 11, 2006)

DeltaMac said:


> Sounds like you are trying to replace the case, and manufacture something new, so you can transfer the logic board and processor. Am I close?
> If you have a coolant leak - you should contact Apple Customer Relations (not a service provider), and try to get Apple to replace the case/processor. As you can see, it's a big challenge (and a big project) simply to replace the case. Standard PC items just won't work. The liquid cooling is the most critical, and without replacing the processor/cooling unit, you may just be wasting your time.
> 
> What are your plans so far?


have u been spying on me ? the first guess is correct


----------



## Viro (Oct 11, 2006)

It's pretty obvious by you wanting such exact measurements...


----------

